

How to Solve the Android Fragmentation Recently Reported by OpenSignal - RuG274
http://testdroid.com/news/solving-the-fragmentation-in-android-world

======
kallesverige
Google hasn't managed to solve the fragmentation of Android and it will be
challenging for everyone. Google luck with it!

~~~
termostaatti
No single company, nor even ecosystem can 'solve' it. OEMs keep pushing new
devices, with their own legacy stuff on those, likely we aren't seeing
fragmentation be solved anytime soon.

~~~
dozzie
It could be somewhat solved if vendors didn't provide operating system and
didn't lock in their lagging version.

